
OpenCV 4.0 Alpha - croller
https://opencv.org/opencv-4-0-0-alpha.html
======
geezerjay
FTA:

> The standard std::string and std::shared_ptr replaced hand-crafted
> cv::String and cv::Ptr. Our parallel_for can now use the pool of
> std::threads as the backend.

That's excellent news. It's a shame that in spite of C++11 being a standard
for about 7 years and in spite of C++ having received two additional standard
updates since then, there are still some C++ libraries that keep usong their
redundant hand-crafted smart pointer and even multithreading primitives. Kudos
on OpenCV to help C++ software maintainers.

